# Clear pine in 2x4's



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Is it possible to find 2×4's in clear pine or southern yellow pine with no knots or at most a few pin knots? It is readily available in 1x, but I can't find it in 2x. I have a project that requires the wood surfaces to be smooth (sliding fit).


----------



## MrSmith670 (Jan 26, 2014)

It is available. We used quite a bit of it on a job a few years ago. If i remember correctly we got it from raynor rinn scott.
I imagine most yards can source it for you. It can be quite expensive (for pine anyways. )


----------



## Luthierman (Jun 4, 2015)

A great way to do it is to buy 2×12s and rip the edge off. You get two of them, quartersawn, and yellow pine. That's the goods there. Cheap, and effective.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I do the same thing, sometimes I save a little money. If I need 1×2 material I rip it from 2×12.


> A great way to do it is to buy 2×12s and rip the edge off. You get two of them, quartersawn, and yellow pine. That s the goods there. Cheap, and effective.
> 
> - Luthierman


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

https://www.stonewoodproducts.com/product/clear-pine-eastern-white/

My guess is any big lumber supplier can get it for you. Places like wall lumber and Hearne Hardwoods

BTW nobody know where you live so its impossible to know if any suppliers are in your neck of the wood.


----------

